# 66% hets



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Ok i dont get where people get 66% hets from 
if 66% is 1/3 of a chance of it being a het then why isnt it called a 33% het
as 
66 x 3 = 198 
33 x 3 = 99
So wouldnt it be a 33.3333333333 % het?


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Faith said:


> Ok i dont get where people get 66% hets from
> if 66% is 1/3 of a chance of it being a het then why isnt it called a 33% het
> as
> 66 x 3 = 198
> ...


Doesn't it mean it's got a 2 out of 3 chance of carrying a het?


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

66& het means there is a 66% chance of it bieng a 100% HET, 2/3 NOT 1/3


----------



## oldelpaso (Nov 28, 2006)

As you said a 33% het is 1/3 chance of being a het, which is why 66% is 2/3 chance of the same.

Using a standard example of two simple ressesive hets bred together and using a punnet square thingy, you should get one visual, two hets and one normal. Seeing as you can't visually discriminate between the two hets and the normal, and two of the three ARE hets, they are all classed as 66% hets...


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Faith is thinking about maths! - not all of the babies when hets and visuals are present are counted as the 100%. The visual babies are not included in the 100% as they are not hets - they are 0% het as they are homozygous! Just don't think about it too much!, it hurt my head - just smileand agree that its 66% :lol2:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

66%'s are pointless anyway, why bother?

But yeah, it's like everyone said Faith, from the '4 egg rule' with a recessive or het put to a recessive or het, you will get 1 visual, 2 100% hets, 1 normal, the two hets are indistinguishable from the hets so you class them all as 'possible' hets, givin you the 66%.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

I disagree that 66% hets are pointless.

IF you can find a breeder willing to sell the whole clutch to you then they can be a great way of getting into something you wouldn't ordinarily be able to afford.

Pointless for low end stuff, worth a crack if you're priced out of 100% hets or visuals.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Although technically it's 66.6666666666666666666666666666666666666666666 (etc) %
But no one can be bothered to write it!


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Ally said:


> Although technically it's 66.6666666666666666666666666666666666666666666 (etc) %
> But no one can be bothered to write it!


So what about a 12% het or a 61% het 

lol Im being silly lol  you love me really guys admit it


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Thank you  
so its not a 1/3 chance its a 2/3 chance that makes more sence


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Young_Gun said:


> 66%'s are pointless anyway, why bother?
> 
> But yeah, it's like everyone said Faith, from the '4 egg rule' with a recessive or het put to a recessive or het, you will get 1 visual, 2 100% hets, 1 normal, the two hets are indistinguishable from the hets so you class them all as 'possible' hets, givin you the 66%.


Although these percentages do not actually tell you how many of each you will get, but what the chances are for each individual. So there is a 50% chance in this example that each individual will be 100% het. It doesn't mean that you will get 2 100% hets for every four eggs. The percentages apply to each individual and it has no affect on any future hatchlings, they also go through the same thing with the same percentages (assuming it's the same parents).


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

...and don't forget that its a 66% chance of EACH young being het, not 66% of the whole clutch being het. this means you may get really unlucky and get no hets whatsoever, or lucky and end up with all hets


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

eeji said:


> ...and don't forget that its a 66% chance of EACH young being het, not 66% of the whole clutch being het. this means you may get really unlucky and get no hets whatsoever, or lucky and end up with all hets


Yay! Thank you. Everywhere I go, I see people telling others that their clutch will be 50% this and 50% that.


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

its quite simple when you look at a punnet square. a 66% het is the normal looking baby from the breeding of 2 100% het animals. a quarter are visual, half are 100% het and a quarter are normal with no hets. so of the normal looking babies. you have a 2 in 3 chance you'll have yourself a 100% het baby so it is expressed as 66% het


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

im SO glad im crestie breeding..

IM crap at percentages..
if anyone ever works out crestie genetics please dont tell me..

lol


----------

